# Just one more, sorry if I am boring you all.



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am gonna post this last set of pictures. Hope you don't get tired of looking.
This one is from our snowman swap.


This one is snowballs and houses.


Harvest pumpkins:


This was a kit from connecting threads:


And this is the one from our last Brights swap. I gave it to my son's girlfriend for Christmas.


Thanks for looking at all my 'stuff'. I have a quilt on the machine right now that I am working on that my mother cross stitched birds and flowers on. I am about half finished with it now. It is gonna be really pretty too.
Hope I didn't bore you all. Marilyn


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have those snowman blocks somewhere, need to work with those! And I have the black and bold, but I am participating in the current swap so I am waiting to put them all together in one big quilt.

Nice job! You have been really busy.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Boring us...well the choices are housework or looking at quilt pictures. Which would you choose?? Hubby is fiddling with machine so sewing is out for a little while!Such noce work and so much of it..pat yourself on the back!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting pictures of all your quilts. You have been one busy stitcher! I liked seeing them all. My favorite in this group is Harvest Pumpkins.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are all beautiful! I like it when you show a bit of the backs too. I love the pumpkins, the edge looks perfect on that one. I love the bright & blacks, also love the rose quilting pattern--do you do your own quilting?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think they are all wonderful!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OH YEAH, I have the snowman ones.. hummm gotta hunt them down!! LOL love them. good work!!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies. I have been taking pictures as I finish, but had forgotten how to post them on here, so had to wait till my youngest son was home last weekend to remind me how. Now, if I can only remember till nest time. I love putting printed backs on my quilts much better than solid colors. I missed the one with my dog in it, but he is a rescue blue heeler that we brought home a couple of years ago. He is the best dog ever. Loves to protect the chickens, but loves to be under my feet in the sewing room too.
Yes, I have a Gammill long arm quilting machine that I am working with now. I love to do the panto patterns, (that's where the rose came from), but I also love to freehand.
Thank you all again for letting me share with you. I have another almost finished and will try to share more often if I don't forget how.:stars:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Patches - these and the ones on the other threads are so great. You have been really busy. I need to complete a few things, too.

Of course, I especially like the black and bright quilt you did, and love the blocks you chose to put in it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like all of them, but especially the brights and the snowball and houses.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very beautiful! You sure have been busy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You're not boring me! They are all great!!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I love it when people post pictures of their quilts, I haven't figured out how to do that yet.

These are lovely quilts, you are one busy quilter.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at quilts never gets boring, especially when they're this lovely! You have been a busy lady. Nice work!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

They're all very pretty; I think I like the last one best.

I admire your workmanship and will be searching for more of your pictures.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

How could anyone be bored looking at your work?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Boy...what eye candy!! You sure have motivated me to get my butt going!!! I just LOVE the setting on the snowballs/houses. Did you come up with that on your own??


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh Patches thank you so much for sharing!!! I too have the snowmen & brights, but need to get mine quilted..you are awesome!! I love the quilting you did on them..wow!! you have inspired me to get mine done.. although.. if you'd come here and do mine I'd love it!! Cool!!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

You are all too kind!!! Thanks. 
Reenie, the snowballs and houses was in one of my quilt magazines.
I am stuck in the house answering the phone for our business, so can't stray too far from the phone. That's how I get sewing done. Now I have a cordless phone and I can get all the way to the garden and still hear it ring..........so..........lookout!!! Except this week, it has been raining and raining and raining. I have finished quilting the crossstitch top that my mom did. Got it off the machine yesterday and am piecing a back for one I am doing for my king size bed. It is just charm squares with a couple of borders. Gonna try to get it on the machine today. I am also trying to finish up another top I started a few weeks ago, (before the weather got so nice!). I have the chicken top (from one of our previous swaps) put together to go on the quilting machine also. BUT, if I don't get off of here and back to the sewing room,,, nothing is gonna get done!!
Thanks again ladies for your kind words.
Keep sewing!!!!!!!
Marilyn


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed seeing all of them. Great job!

I need to get that busy. You shame me.....but not enough that I am getting anything more done! LOL


----------

